

Cracking Passwords is as Easy as "123" - palibra
http://blogs.mcafee.com/consumer/cracking-passwords-is-as-easy-as-123

======
at-fates-hands
I just updated my Microsoft account because of the breech and learned they
only allow a 16 character limit on their passwords.

